# Coffee makes me feel normal



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

When ever I have a cup of coffee I feel alert and focused, I don't even realize I have anxiety. I think it effects Dopamine, so does that mean something med wise, with Dopamine will help me?


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

ur lucky caffine pills are cheap


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Caffeine increases dopamine in prefrontal cortex, and according to some reports even in nucleus accumbens shell. I think dopamine will help us all. And phenibut is slightly dopaminergic, it is augmented to anti-parkinsonic drugs sometimes.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

broflovski said:


> I think dopamine will help us all.


strange that wellbutrin is pretty much a bust for SA then


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Coffee really helps me as well. It makes me more creative, attentive & strangely - less socially anxious.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

if I have just the right amount of coffee I feel much less depressed and anxious. I tried to go one work week without any caffeine once and it was a bad experience. I never knew about the dopamine effect but it makes sense...I'm definitely dopamine deficient.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had so much caffeine in my life I don't think it does much to me anymore. If I drink a can of Pepsi really fast it gives me a slight rush but that's about it.

Caffeine and theanine together give me a nice feeling (assuming I can find a tea that doesn't make me feel nauseated).


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

ntdc said:


> strange that wellbutrin is pretty much a bust for SA then


Wellbutrin is more noradrenergic, than dopaminergic, due to its long-living and mostly noradrenergic active metabolite hydroxybupropion. I enjoy bupropion but it needs correction with something like phenibut or benzo, and I take it along with fluoxetine, that not only calming itself, but inhibits the enzyme, converting bupropion into hydroxybupropion.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

broflovski said:


> Wellbutrin is more noradrenergic, than dopaminergic, due to its long-living and mostly noradrenergic active metabolite hydroxybupropion. I enjoy bupropion but it needs correction with something like phenibut or benzo, and I take it along with fluoxetine, that not only calming itself, but inhibits the enzyme, converting bupropion into hydroxybupropion.


even 2mg xanax couldnt level out wellbutrin for me...does zoloft have the same effect on the metabolism? if so maybe ill give it another shot, i have a ton of it left over LOL


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

zoloft may be even better, and diazepam instead xanax (diazepam inhibits the same enzyme as well).


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

broflovski said:


> zoloft may be even better, and diazepam instead xanax (diazepam inhibits the same enzyme as well).


thx bud !


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Me too. Coffee is really good for my SA.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

:cup 
Tried to give it up----dang, I just love it too much!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I love coffee but the tolerance sucks! In fact the withdrawal is just as bad. I couldn't ever use it to benefit my social anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I drink it to undo the tiring effects of Paxil.
I know immediately that when I decrease Paxil, the amount of caffeine I used to drink becomes too much.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Coffee makes me feel better too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I drink it to undo the tiring effects of Paxil.
> I know immediately that when I decrease Paxil, the amount of caffeine I used to drink becomes too much.


Same here.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Coffee helps me to in many of the same ways already mentioned. But the effects certainly don't cure my SA or anything.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

Nardil kinda of feels like been jacked on coffee a little, then combine with coffee...:clap Ahh but the jacked effect is killing my sleep. 3 hours per night. Even doing dump **** when driving because of it. Once I sleep well, **** it's the best.


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

broflovski said:


> Caffeine increases dopamine in prefrontal cortex, and according to some reports even in nucleus accumbens shell. I think dopamine will help us all. And phenibut is slightly dopaminergic, it is augmented to anti-parkinsonic drugs sometimes.


Bingo.

Caffeine, regardless of the ambivalence in the scientific department over the pros and cons of the psychoactive stimulant, is something I genuinely love to consume daily. Perks me up, keeps me going and I have no problems with high doses because of the increased tolerance over the past few years.

There have been times, over the past few years, when I've tried to stop consuming any for a while, but the longest I went was about 8 or so days back in October 2009, and then I just started feeling really depressed until I consumed some again.


----------



## mutlu (Jul 30, 2011)

unlikely, coffee makes my SA more active negatively.
Because, it raisess blood pressure i think. For example my neck tension appears more recent if i drink some cafeined drinks...


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

broflovski said:


> Caffeine increases dopamine in prefrontal cortex, and according to some reports even in nucleus accumbens shell. I think dopamine will help us all. And phenibut is slightly dopaminergic, it is augmented to anti-parkinsonic drugs sometimes.


Are there any natural, OTC supplements in pill form that increase dopamine, other than caffeine pills, of course?


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Saving Face said:


> Are there any natural, OTC supplements in pill form that increase dopamine, other than caffeine pills, of course?


Rhodiola rosea to some extent. And D-phenylalanine.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

By the way, coffee tends to be an overall negative for me just due to the sheer level of hassle that's associated with it for someone like me. I'm the only one in my house who likes hot beverages and I have no income of my own so I have to try and get my parents to consistently buy good coffee beans, a grinder, new coffee makers when they go bad, cream, sweetener. And then, after all that, I don't like coffee unless it's brewed exactly the way it tastes best to me and has exactly the right amount of cream and sweetener in it. It's one high maintenance drink. 

I go for tea because even though it has some of the same problems, I can drink it without anything added and there's no jitter at all. Yerba Mate would be perfect if I could get any brand of it I wanted locally.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Caffeine is a neurological stimulant - and using it gives your adrenal glands an almighty jolt (the same organ responsible for 'fight or flight') and as the name suggests releases adrenaline into the bloodstream.

The adrenaline response does indeed increase concentration, rate of oxygen intake and mental clarity - it's purpose is to save your bacon when faced with a wild bear etc. and not to prolong a late night gaming session amongst other things :b (I have been guilty of this in the past lol)

The other 'advantage' of the response is the increase in energy - but this is in fact the biggest drawback and what in the long term messes people up. Energy cannot be created out of nothing, it requires glucose. Without it being readily available in your body you deplete your reserves and then even destroy your own body tissue. Thus the effect of constantly abusing caffeine in to wear your system down - thankfully first and foremost low priority members such as muscle but eventually organs and other key structures. (the chief culprit behind the low body mass of people who consume to much over long periods)


----------

